# Just what is proper coolant level?



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You are right on the money with that call ,


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Yates said:


> My manual suggests to add coolant to the full mark on the tank. I have a series of lines with the highest one having two arrows just under it. I presume this is the full mark. At least that's where I topped it off to. I really had not checked the coolant level much this summer other then a passing glance. It took maybe 12-16 oz of coolant to reach that level. I found no signs of leaked coolant or have any raw coolant smells on my 2012 1.4 engine. I only added about one inch of coolant to the tank so I hope that's not too bad for a whole years worth of driving.


 I agree, you're on the money... Keep an eye on it though... If you are still under warranty, I'd taken it to the dealership and had them add the coolant. Once you do that, they have a record of you coming in, asking to add the coolant... Its what I did, and then just yesterday, they had to replace the water pump on mine... Very small leak.. But, once it was checked under pressure, it grew and the tech found it quickly..






Mine was hot when I took this picture.. So, thats why the coolant level is above the Arrow and line. This was filled from the dealership... So, I'm not touching it. You can clearly see the arrow, and the line its pointing too.. Thats the FULL line, while the engine is COLD.. Just make sure you're on a level surface.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

newsguy99, is that picture "hot" or "cold". If it's hot you're ok. If it's cold you're going to get coolant venting until it evaporates down to just below the weld seam. Whether you smell the odors will depend on how well sealed the engine to HVAC intake cowling is.


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Not to sidetrack this, but why does chevy only use dexcool coolant - compared to other manufacturers.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Octane Cruze said:


> Not to sidetrack this, but why does chevy only use dexcool coolant - compared to other manufacturers.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Service intervals. To advertise them as "low maintenance" cars to keep.


----------

